# hurry!! plz help:external tach installation



## DMXVENOM (Apr 5, 2009)

hello all,

I have a nissan b15 with a QG15DE engine. I recently was given a 5.5"tach as a gift which was really cool but low end. I then decided to install it only to figure out that it needed a tach adapter (for all who know, QG15's carry coil packs) so i bought one around $500TTD, an MSD Distach driver. Good now i have everything but wait...............

here's the problem, i can't find the main positive wire for the coil packs on the Engine Harness to install the MSD driver, so i pulled up the service manual for the QG18DE engine which is similar and got the wiring diagram, say's its a G/W wire common to all 4 packs. Good, i understand that but wait.........

Still when i broke open the factory conduit i saw 4 G/W wires!! and they all look like they went directly to the ECM from the coil packs. Thats right directly to it, also i can't find the ECM relay which the diagram says is there, its not in the relay box either

plz plz someone guide me as to how to find this G/W main wire !!! and how fast i can hook this up, and plz ppl don't tell me bout the blue tach signal from the ECM pin 32, checked and its not there on mine bcause its got no factory tach in my car, guessing that the reason its not there LOL!!

thanks much

Dmxvenom

P.S. what other mods can i do to my ride? any ideas?:newbie::waving:


----------

